# Sustrato euskera en alteración de f- latina



## Liyana

Hola foreros:
estoy leyendo un artículo de historia de la lengua española y en él el autor comenta que, si bien se solía atribuir la pérdida de la /f-/ inicial latina en el castellano como resultado del sustrato vasco o euskera, ahora hay abundancia de documentación que rechaza esta teoría.  
He tratado de hallar algo de esta documentaciónen la net, pero no lo he logrado. Si alguno de ustedes, amigos foreros, conoce algo acerca de esta cuestion, les agradecere mucho por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.
Liyana


----------



## chics

Hola.

Te pongo un enlace en el que verás un mapa con la evolución de las lenguas en la península Ibérica, desde el siglo XI hasta la acualidad. 

http://perso.wanadoo.es/manosoft/portal/lenguas/index.html


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Me parece difícil encontrar documentación que rechace una teoría desconocida...


Hola. 
Bueno, quizá sea una teoría errónea, pero tampoco tan desconocida. 
En mis tiempos de instituto se enseñaba (y supongo que no sería cosa exclusiva de mi centro), eso sí, como una teoría no demostrada, que esa pérdida de la "f" inicial se debía al sustrato ibero, y que había autores que habían propuesto que este era un rasgo compartido entre la antigua lengua de los iberos y el vasco.  
(No es lo mismo que ha oído Liyana, pero tiene puntos en común.)


----------



## chics

Gracias por la información, Namarme.


----------



## wamcon

Hola a todos.
Analizando textos en lenguas de origen latino vecinas de Castilla veo que conservan la f inicial latina [Ej: hijo en gallego y alto-aragonés (Fillo) Portugués (Filho), Bable (Fiyu), Catalán (Fill), Francés (Fils), Italiano (Figlio), Latín (Filius)], y teniendo en cuenta:
- Que existen elementos del castellano en común con el Vasco o Euskera como tener 5 vocales cuando el resto de las lenguas peninsulares de origen latino tienen más vocales
- Que originalmente la población castellana era de procedencia cántabra y vascona (cuyas lenguas prerromanas probablemente estaban emparentadas)
- Que durante un tiempo incluso el antiguo condado de Castilla perteneció al reino de Navarra
Pues me inclino a pensar que la manera de hablar el latín por los habitantes de la zona, cuya única lengua que ha sobrevivido hasta ahora es el vasco, es lo que ha hecho nacer al castellano, por lo que aunque desconocía esa teoría no me parece en absoluto descabellada.

No se trata como le extraña a Chics de que el habla de un pequeño territorio influya en otra habla tan ampliamente extendida, sino en los orígenes del Castellano donde sí tuvo esa influencia, y de hecho con el tiempo el Castellano ha ido transformándose a medida que se extendía por la península y saltaba el mar, englobando a todas esas maneras de hablar la misma lengua bajo el nombre de Español.

Pero...siempre hay un pero, sé que en Chile por ejemplo se dice fierro, en lugar de hierro, es decir no perdieron la f inicial. ¿Podría chocar esto con la teoría apuntada por Liyana? 
Por cierto, en Andalucía, Extremadura o Canarias cómo se dice ¿hierro o fierro?

Perdón por haberme extendido tanto, pero el tema me apasiona.


----------



## pickypuck

wamcon said:


> Por cierto, en Andalucía, Extremadura o Canarias cómo se dice ¿hierro o fierro?


 
En Extremadura se dice "jierro", ja, ja, ja 

Fuera de bromas, se dice hierro, como en Andalucía o Canarias. Lo que comentas de "fierro" en Chile, no creo que pueda considerarse como significativo, ya que estamos hablando de una sola palabra. 

Para Liyana (bueno y para todos):

Creo que el siguiente hilo te (os) resultará interesante (es de Wordreference). Se da información sobre teorías que están a favor del sustrato vasco y teorías que están en contra.

Por curiosidad, decir que el cambio de efe a hache no sólo se produjo en el castellano, también en el gascón, y por ende, en el aranés, idioma que a algunos de vosotros os cae cerquita 

Saludos.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola 

No puedo aportar demasiado, pero aquí pueden ver argumentos a favor y en contra de las teorías substratistas.  

Un saludo


----------



## Tximeleta123

chics said:


> Y del vasco sólo sé decir "agur"


 
¡Qué va, qué va! También sabes decir "*tximeleta*" (mariposa)


----------



## HUMBERT0

pickypuck said:


> En Extremadura se dice "jierro", ja, ja, ja
> 
> Fuera de bromas, se dice hierro, como en Andalucía o Canarias. Lo que comentas de "fierro" en Chile, no creo que pueda considerarse como significativo, ya que estamos hablando de una sola palabra.


En México se conservan ambas formas fierro y hierro, siendo fierro a mi parecer más común. Hay alimentos que contienen mucho hierro, pero las cosas están hechas de fierro, p. ej. "trae esos fierros para acá", "¿Esa tubería es fierro o de plástico?", etc.


----------



## e.ma

Tximeleta123 said:


> ¡Qué va, qué va! También sabes decir "*tximeleta*" (mariposa)



¡Y yo que pensaba que tximeleta era oveja!
(o será que las mariposas de por allí no son como las de por aquí )


----------



## wamcon

Es muy tarde y no he podido mirar los hilos a los que os referís, pero ayer estuve mirando un diccionario de Euskera (o Vasco)-Español y lo he abierto por la F y me ha sorprendido que el número de palabras que comienzan por esta letra es significativamente pequeño frente a otras. Hice una cuenta así por encima y me salen entorno a 320 palabras, pero eso no es lo curioso, sino que ya que eran tan pocas me dediqué a echarles un vistazo y resulta que la inmensa mayoría por no decir todas son de origen latino ¡Vamos! que parecen castellanas pero vasquizadas (si es que existe la palabra) lo cual induce a pensar  que son importadas con mucha posterioridad a cuando el castellano comenzó a formarse como lengua, y podría reforzar la teoría de la eliminación de la f inicial latina por influencia del vasco de la época o lo que hablaran los cántabros en aquella época. No sé si la teoría es cierta o no pero este aporte por lo menos resulta curioso ¿no?


----------



## Tximeleta123

e.ma said:


> ¡Y yo que pensaba que tximeleta era oveja!
> (o será que las mariposas de por allí no son como las de por aquí )


 

Hola E.ma 

Ya sabes que por aquí toooodo es muy grande, así que tenemos mariposas del tamaño de ovejas! . 

No, la verdad es que mi logo no va parejo al nick y eso induce a error. Lo siento. En euskera (la) oveja es ardi(a) y mariposa=> tximeleta o también pinpilinpauxa.

Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

Tximeleta123 said:


> pinpilinpauxa.


Cuidado con esta pinpilinpauxa, no te vaya a dar un kokoroto por txuriburu.  
(No, no lo hará, es muy pacífica...)


----------



## Tximeleta123

Namarne said:


> un *kokoroto por txuriburu*.


 
Ja,ja,ja,ja  Tú sí que estás *kokoroto* por *txuriburu! *Es *KOKOTEKO* por *TXORIBURU!!!* ja,ja,ja,ja.

¡Ánimo con tus progresos en euskera Namarne!


----------



## Namarne

Tximeleta123 said:


> Ja,ja,ja,ja  Tú sí que estás *kokoroto* por *txuriburu! *Es *KOKOTEKO* por *TXORIBURU!!!* ja,ja,ja,ja.
> 
> ¡Ánimo con tus progresos en euskera Namarne!


Gracias, Tximeleta, eres muy buena profesora. Me he ganado un _kokotero _de esos.


----------



## Probo

Hola a todos: Voy a hacer una aportación aburrida, elucubrativa y poco científica, así que si me dais palos, serán merecidos; y si no, será que seguramente no habéis leído este rollo. Allá voy: El sonido [f] es un sonido muy peculiar. En algunos idiomas ni siquiera existe; por ejemplo, por lo poco que podemos saber de la pronunciación del griego clásico, tal sonido no existía; la letra φ representaba una [p]+. Así lo prueba, además de otras evidencias más sólidas, el hecho de que en latín, donde sí existe [f], al transcribir términos griegos con φ lo hicieran con *ph* y no con *f*; luego, por difícil y por pedante, rechazaron esa pronunciación asimilándola a su [f]. Parece que otras lenguas, como el vasco y tal como dice wamcon, sienten cierta repugnancia (es un término lingüístico, ¿eh?) por el sonido [f] al menos en posición inicial. Mis conocimientos de vasco son tan pobres que casi me da vergüenza hablar de él, pero creo que, al menos dialectalmente, existe la aspiración y, desde luego, existe la [p]; de ahí a admitir la existencia de una secuencia [p+h] hay un paso. Si juntamos todo, tenemos un territorio con una influencia enorme del vasco, o decididamente euskaldún, donde por efecto de la colonización entra un idioma con palabras con un sonido inicial que los habitantes de la zona desconocen. Se sigue el proceso inverso al que siguió el latín con la φ griega y la pronunciación de [f] se convierte en [ph]. En la evolución posterior en castellano acaba predominando la /h/ (aspiración) sobre la /p/ que desaparece, mientras que en vasco es la /p/ la que predomina (en vasco son corrientes formas como _Pernando _o _Prancisco_). 
Si sé poco de vasco, imaginad lo que sé de ibero, pero desde luego es perfectamente admisible que ambas lenguas (vasco e ibero) compartieran ese tratamiento de la *f *inicial. A mí me gusta la idea del sustrato o adstrato vasco para este proceso, y lo anterior es un intento de aficionado de explicar algo con un poco de lógica. En cuanto a palabras castellanas con *f* inicial hay cientos, pero en general están muy bien explicadas. Existen, incluso, dobletes como _halda/falda_, _horma/forma_ y otras muchas, pero todas, hasta donde yo sé, tienen justificaciones satisfactorias para esa aparente desviación de la norma. 
Un saludo a los que hayáis llegado hasta aquí, y no seáis muy duros .


----------



## MarX

Hola!

Puede ser que es simplemente una evolución interna del castellano que no tiene nada que ver con el vasco?

En rumeno pasa lo mismo:

*hijo* (en valenciano *fill*, port. *filho*):
Dacorumeno: *f**il*, Istrorumeno: *f**illu*
Arumeno: *h**ill*
Meglenorumeno: *illu*

*hierro*:
Dacorumeno: *fier*
Arumeno: *heru*
Meglenorumeno: *ieru*

etc.


----------



## Outsider

La mutación [f] >  > Ø es un caso bastante común de lenición.

En español antiguo, al que sé, la [f] inicial latina se cambió normalmente en  (y luego en Ø), excepto cuando era seguida de un diptongo (como en "fuerza" y "fuerte"). Sería interesante investigar si en vasco hay la misma alternancia de [f] inicial antes de diptongo contra /Ø inicial antes de otras vocales.


----------



## MarX

Outsider said:


> La mutación [f] >  > Ø es un caso bastante común de lenición.
> 
> En español antiguo, al que sé, la [f] inicial latina se cambió normalmente en  (y luego en Ø), excepto cuando era seguida de un diptongo (como en "fuerza" y "fuerte"). Sería interesante investigar si en vasco hay la misma alternancia de [f] inicial antes de diptongo contra /Ø inicial antes de otras vocales.



El *ie* en *hierro* no es un diptongo?


----------



## Outsider

Yo diría que sí. Fíjese en lo que ha dicho HUMBERT0, arriba:



> En México se conservan ambas formas fierro y hierro, siendo fierro a mi parecer más común.


Esto puede significar que el cambio de "fierro" en "hierro" es más reciente que otros como "filiu(s)" > "hijo", y quizás analógico.


----------



## MarX

Outsider said:


> Yo diría que sí. Fíjese en lo que ha dicho HUMBERT0, arriba:
> 
> Esto puede significar que el cambio de "fierro" en "hierro" es más reciente que otros como "filiu(s)" > "hijo", y quizás analógico.


Makes sense. 

Gracias!


----------



## Liyana

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas¡¡¡ 
La información que me han dado será muy útil para la exposición que tengo que hacer en la universidad.
Liyana


----------

